# crankbait`to swivel or not to swivel`



## river rat (Feb 7, 2006)

Just wanted to get your guys opinion on attaching a swivel to your crankbait or tying it directly on your line. I`ve tried both and it seems that the direct hook up gives it some better action, but more line twist than with a swivel. I respect your guys opinion...so tell me what you guys prefer.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use a snap with no swivel withg ALL crankbaits. The only you should be getting line twist with a crankbait is if it is not running true. This could be because it needs tuned or you are trolling too fast with it.


----------



## Crankb8 (Jan 1, 2009)

Probably 75% of my bass fishing is with crankbaits and I've never used a swivel......nor do I have any problems with line twist.


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

i use snaps on my cranks for trolling . if you are getting line twist your cranks are out of tune . drop the bait in the water beside the boat at trolling speed and see how it is running .


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Crankbaits are my favorite way to fish and I've never used a snap or swivel...just the trusty palomar knot...unless I'm standing waist deep in the river, then it's a uniknot. I've never had any problems with line twist.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I use Duolock rounded snaps for crankbaits and regular(though rounded)bearing snap swivels for spinners. The rounded end keeps cranks running true without killing the action. I've tested them with and w/o the duolocks and can see no difference


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i've tried both as well and i prefer to tie directly to the bait.i only used a snap swivel a few times just so i could go through a wide range of different makes and colors to find what the bass wanted that day.i actually had one break while fightin' a nice bucketmouth and lost a new/expensive crankbait.so i went back to what i've always done.tie directly to the bait.never had a problem with line twist using a crankbait.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

No.

Unless you use braid and change your crank every minute. Then you could save $15/outing by using a swivel (or snap).


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i look at it this way now....by using a snap/swivel that's one more thing between you and the fish that could potentially fail and it could cost you the fish of a lifetime.i use braid almost exclusively and change my cranks out until i find the one they want on that day.i don't spend $15 an outing either by doin' so.i say it's a matter of personal preference,so go with whatever you feel the most comfortable with.whether it be no snap/swivel or usin' a snap/swivel.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Good question and comments! I like to use the smallest ball bearing swivels I can find because I change set ups and lures alot until I find something that works. I want a swivel that will pass through the top eye of my rod because I break my rods down after every use and the small swivel make it easier. As to whether or not it has any effect on fishing itself, IMO there is very little or no effect caused by the swivel. I do make frequent re-ties (improved clinch knot) and check the line at the swivel frequently for any signs of weakness. One thing is for sure, you can't catch fish if your line is not in the water and the more time it is in the water the better the chance you have of catching that record bass. In my case (I'm a little older and my eyes and hands don't work like they did when I was 16), it is faster for me to change a lure with a swivel than it is to tie on a lure. It makes my life simplier, so I'm for it.
________
Buy roor bongs


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Forgot to mention that I use split rings on all my cranks. On smaller lighter cranks (ultralights, rapala floaters, etc) it is better to use a loop knot and no split ring. This will give better action. I don't though bc I never learned how to tie it. Also when using split rings I like to make sure the region of single wire makes contact with the tie in. This helps prevent possible abrasion that could occur if one was to tie into the single region.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

I usually tie straight to the crank bait. The only time this causes a problem is when trolling, if the thing fouls and starts spinning and I'm not paying attention it can really twist the line. Still, I usually notice a problem before that happens. 

BGRapala, I'm curious as to why the uni-knot vs. the palomar (my favorite) in waist deep water. It must be something obvious but I've never tied a knot (or fished) in waist deep water.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm a snap(no swivel) user but if i were to tie directly there is only ONE knot i would use, a "rapala" knot...it allows the bait achieve max action and has not failed me yet...


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

homebrew said:


> BGRapala, I'm curious as to why the uni-knot vs. the palomar (my favorite) in waist deep water. It must be something obvious but I've never tied a knot (or fished) in waist deep water.



I normally make my loop and pass the whole thing through the eye...just the way I learned to tie it and I always seem to get a better knot that way than putting line through then back through. And with limited mobility and not being able to set stuff down on the ground I just find it easier...either that or I'm just lazy. If I'm standing in calm or shallow water its not that big of an issue but I haven't had any problems with either knot and if I'm feeling really lazy I'll throw the improved clinch on. If I'm using braid its always the palomar though.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I prefer to tie directly to lure/split ring but often use snap swivel simply so I can change out quickly while standing in waist deep water. Almost all my fishing is done while wading a river, so having 4-6 rods rigged with different things is not an option. This paid off for me just last weekend when I was able to quickly change out to a top water and fish a very shallow area where something had just crashed the surface. Two cast later I had my first pike on a top water, which was very cool.

Snap swivels or split rings can also improve the action on floating minnows like Rapalas. I always wondered why Rapala puts split rings on suspending minnows but not on floaters?


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

i always use swivels unless i am out of them


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Unless I have found the lures action to be impacted by the snap swivel, I use them. Just like the ability to change lures quickly when using only I pole. Itend to buy the bwst quality ball bearing swivels I can find.


----------

